# Congrats on the moose!!



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey...I just saw this today. Thanks a lot. It was a really great moment. I will remember it for a long time. I will post some pics in the succsess thread....

Thanks again.......


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Jd way to go but what are we missing no pics and no story?????


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Congrats JD!! Definitely a lifetime memory


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1321698

Ted, Pics are near the bottom of the first page...

Maxtor, Thanks! We should plan on another shoot together next spring or summer. I really enjoyed that. Good luck with the deer....


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

congrats JD on a nice moose and a nice story


----------

